# General Topics > Fieldwork >  I Need Help To ID This Frog

## ADubin

Can somebody please help ID frog I saw in Dade City, Florida?

----------


## Daniel

grey tree frog

----------


## butchthefrog

I have two northern gray tree frogs and it looks just like them.They are about two inches in size and they like getting in holes like the one in the picture.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Definitely a Grey Tree Frog: :Smile:  Nice pic

----------


## Brian

There doesn't appear to be a distinct light patch under the eyes in your picture? This would rule out a Gray treefrog,but maybe everyone else is seeing something I'm not.

Here's a list of Florida treefrogs Identifying Florida's Treefrogs

Cuban or pine woods seem possible, but I'm not really familiar with either. Do you have any other pictures, or a guess on how large it is?

----------


## ADubin

Brian,  This is the largest photo I have of it.  ADubin




> There doesn't appear to be a distinct light patch under the eyes in your picture? This would rule out a Gray treefrog,but maybe everyone else is seeing something I'm not.
> 
> Here's a list of Florida treefrogs Identifying Florida's Treefrogs
> 
> Cuban or pine woods seem possible, but I'm not really familiar with either. Do you have any other pictures, or a guess on how large it is?

----------


## butchthefrog

Well it looks like a Pine Wood.

----------


## Pluke

After looking at the list of the florida frogs, I'd guess Pine Wood Tree Frog as well. Just guessing though based off of those pictures.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> There doesn't appear to be a distinct light patch under the eyes in your picture? This would rule out a Gray treefrog,but maybe everyone else is seeing something I'm not.
> 
> Here's a list of Florida treefrogs Identifying Florida's Treefrogs
> 
> Cuban or pine woods seem possible, but I'm not really familiar with either. Do you have any other pictures, or a guess on how large it is?


You're right Brian. It lacks the light patch beneath the eye. The ridge coming from the eye to snout is wrong too. Looks closer to a Pine Wood. 

Wow! They do resemble a Gray though.

EDIT; Good call.  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Can somebody please help ID frog I saw in Dade City, Florida?


Well in all honesty the skull looks like the Cuban Treefrog.

----------


## butchthefrog

the shape of it's head sort of gives it away .It looks mean.

----------


## butchthefrog

but the Cubans eyes look bigger,its hard to tell from a straight on shot like that.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> but the Cubans eyes look bigger,its hard to tell from a straight on shot like that.


Its definitely between those two. Pine Woods.

EDIT; Also in the OP's pic the frog has its eyes shut and is sleeping.

----------


## Brian

> Brian,  This is the largest photo I have of it.  ADubin


I meant how large was the frog and do you have any other pictures that show different characteristics? If the frog is large enough then we could say for sure it was a Cuban (note the Pine Woods is pretty small, 1-1.5"). Other features could be helpful, like if you have a shot with it's toepads visible- a Cuban has noticeably larger pads than the Florida natives.




> Well in all honesty the skull looks like the Cuban Treefrog.


That's the way I was leaning, also based on the skull shape :Smile: . More information would be handy. Or someone with more experience with Florida's frogs :Smile: . The habitat might also be a clue, I know Cubans are all over man made stuff, but I don't know one way or the other if this is ever the case for the Pine Woods?

----------


## Daniel

the color and pattern look nothing like a cuban to me ive never seen a grey cuban they turn bright brown but not grey unless the op's camera had bad lighting then im betting on Pine  

heres a pic of my girl.

----------


## ADubin

I want to thank everybody for replying to my ID request.  I was very impressed of the immediate response I received from everyone.  In looking at other photos online, I believe it is a Grey Tree Frog. Again thanks again.  This is the first on this forum, and really impressed with it.  ADubin  :Big Applause:

----------


## Brian

> the color and pattern look nothing like a cuban to me ive never seen a grey cuban they turn bright brown but not grey unless the op's camera had bad lighting then im betting on Pine


Cubans can be grey and have blotchy stripey like patterns. They're very variable in skin colour and appearance. Grey colour won't rule out Cuban.




> I want to thank everybody for replying to my ID request. I was very impressed of the immediate response I received from everyone. In looking at other photos online, I believe it is a Grey Tree Frog. Again thanks again. This is the first on this forum, and really impressed with it. ADubin


It's the lack of a light patch under the eyes that rules out a Gray Treefrog. The light green square below the eye- even when the frogs skin changes colour, the patch is always visible.

----------


## ADubin

UncleChester,  OK you convinced me, I'm going with the Cuban Tree Frog.  ADUbin




> Cubans can be grey and have blotchy stripey like patterns. They're very variable in skin colour and appearance. Grey colour won't rule out Cuban.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the lack of a light patch under the eyes that rules out a Gray Treefrog. The light green square below the eye- even when the frogs skin changes colour, the patch is always visible.

----------


## Daniel

> Cubans can be grey and have blotchy stripey like patterns. They're very variable in skin colour and appearance. Grey colour won't rule out Cuban.


 i disagree im just not seeing a cuban here. and this is about the brightest  one gets

----------


## Brian

> i disagree im just not seeing a cuban here. and this is about the brightest  one gets


They can be practically white, see the bottom image of Florida Wildlife Extension at UF/IFAS

Or very grey Another Cuban Tree Frog

Or basically identical to the one shown (at least the visible parts) http://www.rw.ttu.edu/perry/cuban_treefrog.html

I'm not saying it's definitely a Cuban, but I don't see how you can rule it out based on the colour of this very variable species. Some info about the size of the frog might be illuminating.

----------


## Daniel

oh wow i had no clue they got that grey. Thanks for making me look stupid  :Stick Out Tongue:  jk

----------

